# ND early goose opener



## waterfowlmaniac (Dec 31, 2012)

Now that the season has been open for a day, how has everyone done so far, and is anyone seeing lots of birds in a general area so far?


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

Drove from sanborn to jamestown to montpelier to marion with few birds in fields. Most of the birds seem to be molting resulting in the geese staying on the slough all day and night. Its gonna be at least a week till it heats up and most fields should be off at that time.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Low numbers so far the biggest feed I have seen is 70 birds!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Farmers were taking off some wheat today and I saw a handfull of geese in a summer fallow field. I also saw more geese on the local lake today, than I have seen the last 3 weeks so something is going on. Contemplating taking my chance on the stubble field tommorrow to see if they find it.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I did not hunt but some of my friends did. Low bird numbers because the hatch was not as good as usual. The hunting was a zoo because not many fields were harvested.This caused hunters to go for the same fields and if you did not have a posted field lined up you shared it with others. There was a lot of jump shooters, if the roost was accesable it was jumped.I was fishing yesterday, trolling a deep spot very close to the highway when a truck hit its brakes and 3 guys jumped out and started shooting from the road.They werent more that 50 yds from me. They knocked down 3 geese that I could see.The slough that they shot was very deep and they had no dog They pulled out a pair of waders and tried to walk into the water, after 3 steps he took water over his waders. I told him to strip down to his shorts and start swimming.They got in their truck and left the birds. I could not retrieve them with my boat because they were on the other side of the roed. What a waste.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

No pics yet???? There has to be someone who has got into them!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> No pics yet???? There has to be someone who has got into them!


Heres a few we got into...


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

Posting from my phone so apologies if pics are big..


----------



## gtudesko (Aug 14, 2013)

Where did you get those birds at


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

South East


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats on the bands, may I ask where they were banded?


----------



## Gr8outdoors27 (Sep 24, 2012)

Finally found a few birds Sunday night in a fallow wheat field. They were in there feeding on some clover that was coming up. Took a chance and hunted it this morning. I don't know where they went, but I never saw or heard a goose. Still some green in the wheat fields in the area I was at. I work the next nine days, so hopefully by then some fields will be cut and everyone will be seeing a few more birds.


----------



## snowgoosekilla1 (May 6, 2012)

13 from Saturday evening.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

snowgoosekilla1 said:


> 13 from Saturday evening.


Nice , those birds looked like they were killed at 50+ yards


----------



## snowgoosekilla1 (May 6, 2012)

Nope 75+ yards and all one flock!  :*


----------



## bigeyes (Aug 28, 2007)

That is strange I was expecting the pictures to be full of yellow fuzzy geese


----------

